# Has anyone got a scott addict disc 20? What do you think of it?



## turnbulg (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi All,

Has any got a Scott addict disc 20 (or even the 30 model)? If so what do you think of it? Does it still ride well with the discs up the climbs? Is it more comfortable than the non-disc model? How does it descend? How does it compare to the Solace Disc model?

Cheers


----------

